# 1996 240sx Gas



## Oni-San (Jul 22, 2004)

I got my 240sx/e finally, anyways I always put exxon in my cars, but I saw the inside of the gas door and it recommend that I use premium gas. Gas is expensive as it is. What do you put in your 240 and should I only use premium gas.


----------



## Angel Carrier (Sep 29, 2003)

under the gauge cluster it says "unleaded fuel only". i run 87 in texas and i blast my MUST-HAVE ac all day in 100+ degree heat. car runs fine. i get 360+miles a tank.

make sure your timing isn't overly advanced. if it's stock timing spec, running 87 should be okay.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

key words in that phrase is "recommended". cars ALWAYS recommend you use the most expensive shit, that's how it works. it isn't until you get higher hp/CR cars and engines where the cluster will say, "Premium unleaded ONLY" (kind of like how mine does....damn it). :\


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

esyip said:


> key words in that phrase is "recommended". cars ALWAYS recommend you use the most expensive shit, that's how it works. it isn't until you get higher hp/CR cars and engines where the cluster will say, "Premium unleaded ONLY" (kind of like how mine does....damn it). :\


lol.... agreed..... but if you guys got up to 360 miles a tank....my ka musta been running like crap.... i only got like 300 on a good tank and usually got only 260-280 a tank..... lead foot mighta had soething to do with it....but my redtop goin almost all freeway got around 23mpg..
-Alex B.


----------



## Agbsalasie (Jun 30, 2004)

AlexAtMyNismo said:


> lol.... agreed..... but if you guys got up to 360 miles a tank....my ka musta been running like crap.... i only got like 300 on a good tank and usually got only 260-280 a tank..... lead foot mighta had soething to do with it....but my redtop goin almost all freeway got around 23mpg..
> -Alex B.



Well i used to get just over 300 miles per tank, but after i cleaned out the fuel injectors , i got up to 320 , after that i added a air intake Filter charger design and that boosted me to 360+ i even managed on a long trip 410 on one tank. no lie, all highway miles without stopping though. I jyst added a 3 inch pipe that runs from the driversside foglight up into the engine comartment directly against my filtercharger and it looks to help a lil more .......so i figure 360-370 regular driving is cool and i have a lead foot as well and full A/C ..... my car is a ka not red top


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Agbsalasie said:


> Well i used to get just over 300 miles per tank, but after i cleaned out the fuel injectors , i got up to 320 , after that i added a air intake Filter charger design and that boosted me to 360+ i even managed on a long trip 410 on one tank. no lie, all highway miles without stopping though. I jyst added a 3 inch pipe that runs from the driversside foglight up into the engine comartment directly against my filtercharger and it looks to help a lil more .......so i figure 360-370 regular driving is cool and i have a lead foot as well and full A/C ..... my car is a ka not red top


This man has the right idea..... good job bro... that is the way to do it....
Funny making a little more horsepower can ironically a little more gas mileage.
:thumbup: 

-Alex B.


----------

